# Lecteur dvd imac G4



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour , 

J'ai un imac G4 Processeur PowerPC . 

Il me faut re installer ios leopard mais mon Lecteur ne fonctionne plus ! 

J'ai cherché sur internet et je ne trouve pas de lecteur pour ce modèle ( trop vieux )

J'ai trouvé sur un site un lecteur superdrive Mais je ne sais pas si il va aller et si il va le reconnaitre pour le boot cd 

qui peu me renseigner svp merci d'avance .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

J'ai bien trouver cette discussion ici mais les modèles ne sont plus en vente  

je sais pas comment faire du coup ar je conner pas les lecteur compatible .


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2011)

hello

pour ton mac, il te faut un lecteur en firewire 400, sinon, ça ne bootera pas 

à+


----------



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

bon déjà j'avance car j'ai déjà un câble FireWire 400 que j&#8217;avais acheté pour que un de mes collègues qui a un mac book pro me refasse l'installation mais sa na pas marché du coup jetai coincé . 

et ou je peu trouver ce genre de lecteur ?


bon j'ai trouvé le lecteur mais le prix mdrrrrr 90&#8364; pour le lecteur le moins chère !!! j'ai acheté le G4 25&#8364; va falloire que je trouve une autre solution la 
.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------

j'ai trouvé ça jespère que sa peu le faire : lecteur  

Votre avis ? 
http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/239480054.htm?ca=14_s


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2011)

ça me semble bien 

tant que tu ne dois pas y mettre un dvd  et ton léopard, je doutes qu'il soit sur cd 

maintenant si c'est pour une utilisation ponctuelle, on peut aussi envisager d'utiliser le macbook du pote

que cherches tu à faire ? qu'est ce qui n'a pas fonctionné avec le macbook ?


----------



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

effectivement il me faut un lecteur dvd donc celui ci me va pas je me disais aussi ... 

si quelquun conner des modèle pas trop chère !!!


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Octobre 2011)

tu a cela 
http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/GRAV...wire&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1308&_pgn=1#5041875523

ton imac , c est un 800mhz ?car Léo ne pourra pas être installer sans une "bidouille"


----------



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

je sais pas !! comment tu fais pour savoir . ? 

je débute en mac dsl


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Octobre 2011)

Soit c est sous l imac( niveau plaque alu) , ou bien au niveau intérieur du cache du lecteur dvd


----------



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

que pensez vous de ça : lecteurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> Soit c est sous l imac( niveau plaque alu) , ou bien au niveau intérieur du cache du lecteur dvd




je regarderai car il chez un collègue .


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Octobre 2011)

les lacie sont  compatibles (ils sont dvd et firewire)


----------



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

je te fais confiance je vais prendre ce modèle ici


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Octobre 2011)

attention ce lecteur dvd est  usb et non firewire


----------



## guiaud23 (5 Octobre 2011)

ha pourtant dans le titre y'avais firewire !!!

je comprend rien lol


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Octobre 2011)

je te conseille de toujours  demander au vendeur , car quelles fois sur ce site les objets ne correspondent pas tout a fait a l énoncer


----------



## guiaud23 (6 Octobre 2011)

Mouai bein du coup je sais plus le quel prendre  j'ai posé des question au vendeur mais aucun répond ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h20 ----------

bon j'ai bien regarder je prend ce modèle j'ai posé la question au vendeur il ma répondu : _oui il y une prise firwire, il fonctionne tres bien tres  peu utilisé

jespère que ça va aller et que ce modèle pourra me dépanner .

si quelquun à quelque chose à dire sur ce modèle merci de me le dire rapidement je lachète début daprès midi .
_


----------



## guiaud23 (13 Octobre 2011)

bon bein bilan des course cela ne fonctionne pas mieux !!!!  je sais plus quoi faire .


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Octobre 2011)

un peu de détails sur ce qui ne fonctionne pas, svp


----------



## guiaud23 (14 Octobre 2011)

j'en suis toujours au même point !!

Je l'ai prêter à un collèguel qui ne travail que avec des MAC il a commencer a y regarder .

Il avais une version ios leopard  .

je lui ai fournit un câble firwire 400 mais apparemment cela ne fonctionne pas , il à formater le DD et toujours rien , il pensé au lecteur dvd HS . 

Je lui ai fournit un lecteur dvd ( firewire )  . 

Mais ce matin il me dit que le dvd a l'air de fonctionner mais rien sur le mac !!


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2011)

il peut y avoir plusieurs problèmes

ce qui n'est pas évident c'est que tu parles au conditionnel ! forcément puisque tu ne fais pas toi même la manip 

n'y a t il pas moyen que ce collègue vienne ici lui même nous dire ce qui ne marche pas ? 

il arrive que le mode cible (target) soit capricieux, mais j'aimerais être sûr que le collègue procède correctement 

un petit coup de reset pram/nvram et de la pmu pourrait aussi arranger les choses (voir site aide apple pour les procédures)

Tu es de quelle région ? y'a peut être un membre de MacG dans les environs qui pourrait te donner un coup de pouce


----------



## guiaud23 (14 Octobre 2011)

je suis de creuse ( 23 ) , je peu toujour demander a mon collegue de commenter la discution .


----------



## NeoChris (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous 

Je suis le fameux "collègue" lol

Voila donc je vous explique le souci le G4 a ete formater a l'aide de mon Imac (Intel IOS Lion) avec le câble FireWire. Jusque la pas de souci.
En suite j'ai graver Léopard sur DVD qui fonctionne sur mon Imac j' ai donc procédé a la manipe avec le câble FireWire ( touche T sur le G4 et ALT sur mon Imac) sauf que la mon Mac ne reconné pas léopard vu que je suis sous Lion je suppose que c'est normale.

Du coup achat du lecteur DVD FireWire et la quand je boot avec C rien n'apparait sur lécran du G4 le dvd tourne bien pourtant.

PS: j'ai aussi proceder au Reset  pram/nvram

Si quelqu'un a un tuto je suis preneur car comme dit Arlequin il y a surment une manip que je fait mal.

Voila Merci a Vous.


----------



## christophe2312boulot (14 Octobre 2011)

Leo est un leo universel? ou attitrer a une machine ou du p2p?
Si c est un leo universel la manip d arlequin fonctionnera si c est un g4 supérieur a 867mhz
Si c est un leo attitrer a une machine , niet cela ne va pas fonctionner
Le p2p ................................ voila ma réponse


----------



## guiaud23 (14 Octobre 2011)

Donc oui on va pas jouer sur les mots c'est un P2P car version de léopard trop chére ( 80)  je rappelle que le g4 ma couté 25 !! 

Chris je sais plus si tu ma dit mais pour ubuntu tu essayé avec le nouveau lecteur ?  

Bon sinon personne a un léopard uni a me prêter


----------



## christophe2312boulot (14 Octobre 2011)

Ton leo P2P doit être  a mon avis dédier a une machine , donc installation impossible
Reste sur tiger avec un g4 , si tu veux leo il faudra  gonfler en ram la machine( d ailleurs toujours pas d infos sur le processeur de l imac , et la ram monter) , donc futur dépense


----------



## guiaud23 (14 Octobre 2011)

Processeur PowerPC .

apres je sais pas quel puissance , chris peu peu etre le dire 

Ram il doit y avoir 1 G je pense mais pas sur ...

bon je vais essayer de trouver un tiger universelle pas trop chère on verra bien mais je suis pas sur dans trouver .....


----------



## NeoChris (14 Octobre 2011)

Re 

Je suis pas chez moi du week donc je vous dirai sa Lundi pour le proce mes il ne me semble pas qu'il soit superieur a 867Mhz

Et non Ubuntu ne marche pas non plus avec dvd original


----------



## guiaud23 (14 Octobre 2011)

Sniffff je crois que je vais pleurer :bebe:. bon week a toi chris


----------



## Vicken (16 Octobre 2011)

Essayez de trouver un graveur DVD interne en IDE ça doit encore exister. Chez sony par exemple. Ensuite ce n'est pas impossible à installer, juste beaucoup de soin, de patience et de prudence. J'ai eu exactement le même problème et j'ai installé un nouveau graveur pour pouvoir installer Leopard et depuis tout marche très bien, il est parfaitement reconnu.  À votre service

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

Je possède une version universelle de Leopard pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## NeoChris (17 Octobre 2011)

Re 

Donc le G4 c'est un 800Mz / 256Mo / 60 Hd

Voila @+


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Octobre 2011)

un peu court pour Léo, même avec de la ram au maxi (1GO)


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2011)

guiaud23 a dit:


> Donc oui on va pas jouer sur les mots c'est un P2P car version de léopard trop chére ( 80)  je rappelle que le g4 ma couté 25 !!



que de temps perdu ... 

ciao


----------



## guiaud23 (18 Octobre 2011)

Vicken a dit:


> Essayez de trouver un graveur DVD interne en IDE ça doit encore exister. Chez sony par exemple. Ensuite ce n'est pas impossible à installer, juste beaucoup de soin, de patience et de prudence. J'ai eu exactement le même problème et j'ai installé un nouveau graveur pour pouvoir installer Leopard et depuis tout marche très bien, il est parfaitement reconnu.  À votre service
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------
> 
> Je possède une version universelle de Leopard pour ceux que ça intéresse



Tout dépend le prix Vicken


----------



## guiaud23 (18 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que je vais le revendre car j'ai pas les moyen d'assumer plus de réparation .

il va passer sur ebay sauf si une personne est intéressé .


----------

